# The Riddle Game



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 12, 2009)

This game is fairly simple. I give you a riddle relating to a Pokemon, and you must figure out what Pokemon I'm talking about. Sample from an earlier instance of such a thread:



> Using Dihydrogen Monoxide or Trinitrotoluene is useless against me.
> I am one eiji away from my Prevo.
> Staring at me will cause you to experience torpidity


The answer is Poliwhirl, because...

*Using Dihydrogen Monoxide or Trinitrotoluene is useless against me.*Dihydrogen Monoxide is the scientific name for water; Water Absorb renders Water attacks useless. Trinitrotoluene is TNT, and Damp prevents Selfdestruct and Explosion from working.
*I am one eiji away from my Prevo.*
This is a stupid one. Eiji is japanese for 'English letter', and Poliwhirls Japanese name (Nyorozo) is one letter different from Poliwag's (Nyoromo)
*Staring at me will cause you to experience torpidity*
Torpidity means drowzy, and it's stated that looking into Poliwhirl's swirl makes you drowzy. 

Now, for my riddle...

Though Shuckle will deem me useless
Electrode will see my potential
To train me requires careful prediction
Vingt sept sans seize
Before you try again

EDIT: Try that one if you want, but if you can't get it...

Uno, dos, tres!
I avoid being seen!
There's a statue of me
And it's all in my genes.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 12, 2009)

Come on, guys. Feel free to randomly guess.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 14, 2009)

...alright, I'm assuming this one is too hard. In which case...

Uno, dos, tres!
I avoid being seen!
There's a statue of me
And it's all in my genes.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 16, 2009)

Let me guess. Is it Mew? (just a random guess)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope.

How did you get Mew?


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 16, 2009)

Like I said, it was just a random guess: AND
1. Avoid being seen (outside of a Nintendo event, it's impossible to encounter Mew..)
2. In its genes (Mew was the ancestor of all Pokemon {or something like that...})
3. Statue (Can't remember which game, but it had statues of Mew in it...maybe not, a random image flashed through my brain)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 16, 2009)

Good guess, but you're taking the word "Genes" too literally. I'm not referring to DNA or stuff like that... a quick search might give you some clues.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 17, 2009)

Is the first one Ninjask


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 17, 2009)

Nope.

As you've guessed, the first two lines refer to speed... but what Pokemon would require their opponent to have good speed?


----------



## M&F (Oct 17, 2009)

I thought of Electrode for that first one, but didn't bother guessing.

Also, is that second one Mewtwo?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 17, 2009)

uh, not Elecrode. If you know what line four says, you'll be better off.

Nope, not Mewtwo. I'm not referring to that sort of Gene.


----------



## Skroy (Oct 17, 2009)

Um, I'm gonna go ahead and guess that the Pokémon referred to in the first riddle is Togepi and the second one is Groudon. Why? 'Cause I just do. =/

_"Though Shuckle will deem me useless
Electrode will see my potential _-> Refers to speed as you stated
"To train me requires careful prediction -> Probably refers to the move Metronome.
_"Vingt sept sans seize_ -> Translation (from French): "Twenty seven without sixty" ... um, I don't get it. ^^;
_"Before you try again"_

_"Uno, dos, tres!
I avoid being seen!
There's a statue of me
And it's all in my genes."_
^Um, according to what I found, Groudon's name seems to be a combination of _ground_ and _don_, the *Spanish* word for 'lord'. Groudon is hidden. And I believe 'genes' refer to origin of the Pokémon's creation.

Meh, I'm just blabbing stuff. =P Your riddles sound more like they belong to "The Clue Game" in my opinion.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 17, 2009)

Sixty? No, it's sixteen. Unless Babelfish screwed up.

Not Togepi, not Groudon.

For the first one, it has nothing to do with the Pokemon's speed itself. It's why you'd need good speed if you wanted to train one.

For the second one, the fact that it's in Spanish has nothing to do with anything. Uno, dos, tres... come on. What does that refer to?

It's not genes I'm referring to. It's Gene Gene Gene Gene Gene Gene Gene _Genes._ The first and third clues are the most important.


----------



## Auraflash (Oct 17, 2009)

For the second one, is it Articuno, Zapdos, and Moltres?


----------



## Skroy (Oct 17, 2009)

Whoops, my bad. ^^; It IS sixteen, not "soixante". *Facepalm fail* ("Twenty-seven without sixteen").

Meh, I tried. Hmm, what could it be? *Ponders*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 17, 2009)

Nope. For all riddles, the answer is just one Pokemon.

For the second one... come on, guys. Uno, dos, tres... three... Three is the key word here.

27 without 16... you know basic math, right?


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 17, 2009)

27-16=11, but Metapod has nothing to do with the other clues.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 17, 2009)

11 is actually quite important in this Pokemon's moveset...

Are you guys stumped? I'll give you a hint if you want one.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 17, 2009)

> 27-16=11, but Metapod has nothing to do with the other clues.


I tried this too! But Staravia, Pidgeotto, and Mightyena all have decent Defense/Special Defense.

Erm, is it Smeargle?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 17, 2009)

HOLY CRAP you got it right.

Let me explain.

The first two lines refer to Sketch. If your Pokemon is faster than Smeargle, Smeargle will learn their move. If they go slower than Smeargle, though, Smeargle will only know Struggle and be useless. Kind of confusing, but you're best off facing a faster Pokemon when you try to Sketch.
Next line is fairly obviously referring to Sketch again.
It learns Sketch every eleven levels, so if you screw up, you have to wait for it to level up eleven turns. (Hence the fourth and fifth lines.)

You get to make a riddle now! Yay!


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 17, 2009)

the Uno, Dos, Tres one...is it Ho-oh?

Uno Dos Tres-Three Roaming Legendaries
Avoid Being Seen-Near Impossible to get 
Statue-It's a legendary, isn't it? I'm sure there's a statue of it somewhere.
Genes-Eugene


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

I just thought that the first two meant that it had low defense but high speed...

Hrrm, let me think.

Here:

_I prevent the Mafia's crimes,
I move only at a certain time,
Diamonds I have many,
But riches I have none.
Rockets hate my babies,
But why? They don't have rabies!_


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope.

Blastoise, that's a good puzzle.

I'll say... Murkrow?

Good guess with Eugene, and you're on the right track there...

You're on the right track!
I learn a triple attack!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

> Murkrow


Nope.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

Honchkrow?

Assuming Diamond refers to them being Diamond exclusive... and with Honchkrow being a Yakuza member and that.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

YOu can still guess on the other puzzle I made, btw.

Beldum?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

No. Would you like a hint?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

_As I age, I turn dark,
I share a feature with a shark._

How's that?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm just gonna guess Suicune for Kam's remaining riddle because well, Suicune was the Pokemon Eugene was looking for, right? And whenever you do see Suicune, it always runs off.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

Kam, is it Alakazam? (Yay rhymes!)
Blastoise, is it Steelix?


----------



## Barubu (Oct 18, 2009)

kam, for your remaining riddle, is it dugtrio?


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 18, 2009)

For Blastoise's, is it Corphish?

Pokédex mentions immobility during molting, Diamond-exclusive, as it ages (evolves), it turns dark, but not sure about the Mafia or Rocket references.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

> Blastoise, is it Steelix?





> For Blastoise's, is it Corphish?


 
Nope.

You're on the wrong track with the part about diamonds. And 'shark' doesn't necessarally mean a real one.


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 18, 2009)

I know--Sharpedo is also a part-Dark 3rd gen Pokémon.

Has diamonds but no riches...

Clamperl? (although that's pearls I guess)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry, no.

You're right on the money with the Sharpedo part!


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 18, 2009)

Connected to Sharpedo
As it ages (evolves?), turns Dark
has to do with diamonds, but not Diamond-exclusive
moves only at certain times
Rockets (presumably the team) hate the babies

Um...hint please? Or at least tell me that everything I've got so far is right-wrong.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

Blastoise, is it Cacturne?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

uber charizard said:


> kam, for your remaining riddle, is it dugtrio?


Yep.

Uno, dos, tres: Three heads, learns Tri Attack, etc...
Avoid being seen!: It Digs to avoid being seen.
Statue of me: There's a statue of him in the Krokka Tunnel in Pokemon Ranger
In my Genes: This doesn't refer to genetics, but to Gene from the Pokemon TCG game. One of the Pokemon in his deck was a Dugtrio.


----------



## Skroy (Oct 18, 2009)

Question: are we allowed to post our own riddles even if we haven't solved any of the other ones? I have one I would like to share with others.

And darn it, I was gonna post Dugtrio as soon as I found out "gene" referred to Eugene. T_T

@Blastoise: I'm tempted to say Marowak but I doubt it.... ^^;
Cacturne sounds right but of course I can't take credit for mentioning it since somebody else already mentioned it.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay, awesomesos! anyway,

I'll flatter you on special occassion,
shining a light is my occupation.
I'm one of two,
and I'm coming for you!


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2009)

I’m a higher priority than you.
I have a keen eye.
In red or blue, I won’t defeat you.
In the fourth round, my chances are more sound.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

Uber, it's Volbeat, right?

Pidgey?


----------



## Barubu (Oct 18, 2009)

> Uber, it's Volbeat, right?
> 
> Pidgey?


no, and nope


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

> Blastoise, is it Cacturne?


Yep!

_I prevent the Mafia's crimes, _Honchcrow is like a Mafia don, and Cacturne is a Scarecrow. 
_I move only at a certain time, _Cacturne is mostly immobile during the day.
_Diamonds I have many,
But riches I have none. _This refers to Cacturne's diamond pattern.
_Rockets hate my babies,
But why? They don't have rabies!_ James, member of Team Rocket, is always attacked by his Cacnea.

_As I age, I turn dark,
I share a feature with a shark. _And, of course, this refers to the addition of a Dark-type when Cacnea evolves. Sharpedo is also part Dark-type.

Congrats, EchoedSeal.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah! Okay, here's my riddle. 

I'll run away or maybe pick up, 
I drink my tea out of an acorn cup,
My coloring has nothing to do with my type. 
My last resort is more than hype. 
I might even make you dance, 
Because I've got an Aunt Florence living in France.


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2009)

No one did my riddle. 
Here's another one

Rubies, sapphires, and emeralds.
Man, my diet is expensive!!
I’m Dusknoir’s assistant.
But  still, I’m a wonder!!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

Umm, I think I've got it.

Pachirisu and Sableye, respectively??


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

You're mean. But yes, you're also right. 

Run Away and Pickup-Pachirisu's two abilities.
Acorn Cup-Pachirisu is a squirrel and squirrels like acorns.
Coloring-Pachirisu is Electric type. White doesn't really reflect that.
Last Resort-Pachirisu's final move is Last Resort. 
Last two lines are a homage to the Phineas and Ferb song "Squirrels in My Pants", and, Pachirisu is a squirrel.


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2009)

Sableye, correct. Pachirisu, incorrect.
Rubies, sapphires, and emeralds. It debuted in rse and it has them on its body
Man, my diet is expensive!! it eats jewels
I’m Dusknoir’s assistant. in pmd2
But still, I’m a wonder!! sableye with wonder guard


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

EchoedSeel: Eevee?

Uber: Illumise, then? They're the only ones that make sense.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

You can go again, if you want.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

In the presence of royalty,
I'll make you feel pressure!
I'll order you around,
If I get tired, there will be a substitute!

Yeah, this one doesn't rhyme and is probably also easy.


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's another one

I swear I’m different from Mantine!!! 
I’m not as evil as I seem.
Back when I grew up,
My wings were scratched so I grew tough.
Steel and silver, that I claim.
Without gold I take my fame.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

> I swear I’m different from Mantine!!!
> I’m not as evil as I seem.
> Back when I grew up,
> My wings were scratched so I grew tough.
> ...


Skarmory?


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep.
I swear I’m different from Mantine!!! skarmory and mantine are the same statwise,
except skarmory is physical
I’m not as evil as I seem. Skarmory has kidnapped more people and poke
than any other poke
Back when I grew up,
My wings were scratched so I grew tough. skarmories pokedex entry says
that it's wings turned to steel because of them being scratched.
Steel and silver, that I claim.
Without gold I take my fame. skarmory is steel type, and exclusive to gold.
Kam:Metapod,Pigeotto,Staravia,Mightyena?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

_Roll a dye for my destiny,
But make sure it's twenty-sided,
My older kin, on ways to fight,
Are always quite divided,
To sharpen my spiked head,
You'll have to plan ahead!_


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 18, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> _Roll a dye for my destiny,
> But make sure it's twenty-sided,
> My older kin, on ways to fight,
> Are always quite divided,
> ...


Togepi?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 18, 2009)

Blastoise's newest--Tyrogue?

Riddle referring to the various evolutions.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

> Tyrogue?


Yep.

_Roll a dye for my destiny, _
_But make sure it's twenty-sided,_
*Tyrogue can evolve at level twenty, and it's rather chancy if you don't know about the stats' role in things.*

_My older kin, on ways to fight,_
_Are always quite divided,_
*Hitmonchan and Hitmonlee are defensive and offensive, respectively.*

_To sharpen my spiked head,_
_You'll have to plan ahead!_
*It takes quite a bit of forethought to get a pointy-headed Hitmontop.*


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 18, 2009)

OK, really bad at making them, but OK.

_Sadly neglected by Nintendo this time around-
Who cares if he's a radio?
I'm a better police officer by far!
I'll stay up all night in order to get a 3.
Spooky, how these things work, aren't they?_

Wow, that sucked. Oh well.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmm, that one stumps me for now.


> In the presence of royalty,
> I'll make you feel pressure!
> I'll order you around,
> If I get tired, there will be a substitute!


Oh, oh I know! Vespiquen, right?


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2009)

I still never had one guess to this one. 
I’m a higher priority than you.
I have a keen eye.
In red or blue, I won’t defeat you.
In the fourth round, my chances are more sound. 
Is it too hard?
 Here's another one

Frog or toad?
Toad, as so I’m told.
I am a king,
And my peers come when I sing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

> Frog or toad?
> Toad, as so I’m told.
> I am a king,
> And my peers come when I sing.


Politoed.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep. Try this one:

Parlez-vous francais?
I know I do.
Je suis vert, blanc, et rouge,
And I have a duty to you.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

Mr. Mime?


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay! My first wrong guess! Nope, not mr. mime. Running that third line through a translation program might help you.


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 18, 2009)

Third line is "I'm green, white, and red," for those who are wondering.

Still no guesses for mine?


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

No, I need a hint for yours, MurrMurr. I don't understand it at all.


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 18, 2009)

Allrighty:

Never wanted, thrown away, unable to even protest...will the injustice ever end?

Aaaaand...go.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, I had an idea, and you just confirmed it. Banette?


----------



## MurrMurr (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes indeed.

Sadly neglected by Nintendo this time around-  _[No Banette evo]_
Who cares if he's a radio? _[Dusknoir's Pokédex]_
I'm a better police officer by far! _[Frisk]_
I'll stay up all night in order to get a 3. _[3rd evo, Insomnia]_
Spooky, how these things work, aren't they? _[Generic Ghost-type tipoff]_

Never wanted, thrown away, unable to even protest...will the injustice ever end? _[Supposedly an animated doll that was thrown away by a child, that cannot open its mouth without releasing the energy that created it]_

Nice guess, your turn. Again.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

Still no guesses for mine?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

guys guys guuuyyys, stop making random riddles.

ALright, after this round of puzzles is done, everybody stop for a minute and let em make one?

Dragonair: Regigigas?


----------



## Skroy (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll ask again: are we allowed to post our own riddles even if we haven't solved any of the other ones? I have one I would like to share with others.

@EchoedSeel: is it Xatu? [/Guess]


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going to say no because then the thread would get clogged up.

Shaymin?


----------



## Skroy (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay then, I'll wait until I solve one then. So right now, there are currently 3 riddles left to answer:

2 of dragonair
1 of EchoedSeel

And by the way, Kam, which riddle are you referring to for Shaymin?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2009)

Echo's.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

Skroy: No.
Kam: If it's mine, no.

The whole "French" thing was actually a hint.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2009)

> Nice guess, your turn. Again.


Doth I detect bitterness?

_I don't understand the opposite sex,_
_We're as different as can be._

_With my idea of washing,_
_You probably wouldn't agree._

_My dad says his mouth feels all furry inside,_
_What caused it is beyond me._


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 18, 2009)

Hippopotas?


----------



## Barubu (Oct 19, 2009)

still, nobody's answered mine! do you want a hint?


----------



## Mai (Oct 19, 2009)

I’m a higher priority than you.
I have a keen eye.
In red or blue, I won’t defeat you.
In the fourth round, my chances are more sound. 
Is it too hard?
Here's another one

Frog or toad?
Toad, as so I’m told.
I am a king,
And my peers come when I sing. 
Blastoise, your right. Number 2 is Politoed.
He looks like a frog to me, but his name is toed.
It mentions his voice controling other polis.
Sorry Kam. Nope. Not on either one.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 19, 2009)

Uh, yeah.

How couldn't it be Illumise or Volbeat, though? They make perfect sense...


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 19, 2009)

Ampharos is the only other Pokemon that has something to do with a light and learns Flatter.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope it's not Ampharos, because then I'd be all "buhbuh i like ampharos how did i not get that D:"

I'm loling at how 5 people are viewing this thread at the same time.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 19, 2009)

sorry, kam, it's ampharos


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 19, 2009)

(Please explain. That was a random guess.)

Saltwater rooms and Fireflies.
If it's in the day you'll see my goodbye. 
If I turn my head you must be upside down.
Either that, or I need to stop thinking.

HA HA! Another one that doesn't rhyme! 
Still need guesses for the other one. I WILL GIVE HINTS IF YOU ASK.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll flatter you on special occasion<only learns flatter by breeding>
shining a light is my occupation<pokedex entries talk about tail as a beacon>
I'm one of two
and I'm coming for you<it and luxray are the only two secondary evolution electric pokemon that came out with the first two evolutions>

and echo is it zubat?


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 19, 2009)

No, sorry.


----------



## Skroy (Oct 19, 2009)

2 of EchoedSeel
1 of dragonair
1 of Blastoise

4 riddles in total now.
---
For Echo's new riddle, I'm thinking of Psyduck for some reason. But I really doubt it (only the last line would apply to Psyduck. ^^;). 
And hint for your last one please.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 19, 2009)

That was correct, Echo.

_I don't understand the opposite sex,
We're as different as can be._

A male Hippopotas has the opposite coloration of a female. 

_With my idea of washing,_
_You probably wouldn't agree._

It washes with sand, not water.

_My dad says his mouth feels all furry inside,_
_What caused it is beyond me._ 

In an episode of the animé, Pachirisu got stuck in a Hippowdon's mouth.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 20, 2009)

No. Not Psyduck. If you understand the connection in the first line, it's very easy.


----------



## Skroy (Oct 20, 2009)

Of course I know it wasn't Psyduck; that's why I said "I really doubt it". xP

GAH! I love doing these kinds of riddles and yet I suck at them big time, whether they're easy or not. ;~; ;~; ;~; 
Hmm.... Saltwater rooms and Fireflies.... hmm...


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 21, 2009)

EchoedSeel said:


> Parlez-vous francais?
> I know I do.
> Je suis vert, blanc, et rouge,
> And I have a duty to you.





EchoedSeel said:


> Saltwater rooms and Fireflies.
> If it's in the day you'll see my goodbye.
> If I turn my head you must be upside down.
> Either that, or I need to stop thinking.
> ...


Still no guesses for either of mine?


----------



## M&F (Oct 21, 2009)

For the heck of it, this is what I think the french in the first one means.

"Do you speak French?"
"I'm green, white and red."

Is it Roserade?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 21, 2009)

Uh, a Celebi that has been set on fire?


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 21, 2009)

No and no. Come on guys. THE NAME SOUNDS FRENCH! Still no guesses for the other one?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, Gardevoir. *headdesk*


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 21, 2009)

THANK YOU! Finally someone sees it! 

I don't think I really need to explain that one...

I still have one more...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 21, 2009)

Which one?

Also, I'm going to remind everyone not to make any new riddles for the time being. We're going to have 2 riddles going at a time, so the thread doesn't get too crowded.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 22, 2009)

EchoedSeel said:


> (Please explain. That was a random guess.)
> 
> Saltwater rooms and Fireflies.
> If it's in the day you'll see my goodbye.
> ...


That one.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 22, 2009)

Uh... mothim?


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 22, 2009)

Nope. As I posted before, once you figure out the connection between the things mentioned in the first line, it's really obvious.


----------



## Chaon (Oct 27, 2009)

Zubat or Crobat?


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 27, 2009)

No. Does anyone want hints?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 28, 2009)

I should give you some sagely advice, but I don't have any. Now, what could the key word here be?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 28, 2009)

Hoothoot or Noctowl?


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 29, 2009)

Ahhh, but which one? That is the question...;)


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2009)

Noctowl?


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2009)

Hoothoot?


----------



## EchoedSeel (Oct 29, 2009)

Actually, Metallica Fanboy's the correct one. Let me explain

Saltwater rooms and Fireflies. <---- Songs by Owl City, a singer. Noctowl is an owl. 
If it's in the day you'll see my goodbye. <---- Owls only come out at night. 
If I turn my head you must be upside down. }   Noctowl's Pokedex entry. Look it up. 
Either that, or I need to stop thinking.          }


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2009)

So, as it stands, how many riddles to we have left?


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2009)

Mine. Page before this one. Other than that, I don't know


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2009)

dragonair said:


> I’m a higher priority than you.
> I have a keen eye.
> In red or blue, I won’t defeat you.
> In the fourth round, my chances are more sound.
> ...


I'm pretty sure I saw the second one being answered, so, is the first one yet unsolved?


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2009)

yes. Second one was answered


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 29, 2009)

Hitmonchan!


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep!
I’m a higher priority than you. Hitmonchan learns the most priority moves
I have a keen eye. It can have it as its ability
In red or blue, I won’t defeat you. It was considered bad in RB. And its gloves are red and blue
In the fourth round, my chances are more sound. It got better moves and stuff in 4th gen.
Is it too hard?
Here's another one


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2009)

Blastoise said it just when I was going to, too.

Well, I made one. Too long lines and no rhymes, but...

_Walls that protect me from brutality hide in my list.
I can stand many things, but one in particularly really shakes me up.
Ironacilly, that thing is in the name of a place I like.
That place is only a bit newer than I am._


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 29, 2009)

_Stomp me, blast me, I don't care,_
_I'll grow back more quickly than you grow hair!_
_But if my greatest treasure shatters,_
_Then that last plan is in tatters!_


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2009)

Staryu?


----------



## Chaon (Oct 29, 2009)

For Blastoise I was thinking maybe Clamperl? Hard shell, treasure being a pearl.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 29, 2009)

dragonair got it.

Staryu can regenerate from any wound, unless the jewel in its center is damaged.


----------



## Chaon (Oct 29, 2009)

I was close. >.>

Okay then, for Metallica Fan's riddle.... hint?


----------



## M&F (Oct 29, 2009)

"Walls that protect me from brutality hide in my list." - That "list" is the Pokémon in question's learnset by level-up. Figure out what I mean with "hide" and "walls that protect... from brutality", and you have a lead.


----------



## Mai (Oct 30, 2009)

Humming along with my great voice,
Considering my type, I might not be your choice.
With my dancing and singing,
I might leave your ears ringing,
Flying high in the clouds,
I’m very hard to be found.
Who am I?


----------



## M&F (Oct 30, 2009)

Are you Altaria?


----------



## Mai (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes!!

Humming along with my great voice, *Altaria sings well.*
Considering my type, I might not be your choice. *She's moderately weak for a dragon.*
With my dancing and singing,
I might leave your ears ringing, *She learns a lot of sound moves[./B]
Flying high in the clouds,
I’m very hard to be found. She's rare and her wings look like clouds.
Who am I?*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 31, 2009)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Blastoise said it just when I was going to, too.
> 
> Well, I made one. Too long lines and no rhymes, but...
> 
> ...


Raikou.

_Walls that protect me from brutality hide in my list. *Reflect by level-up*
I can stand many things, but one in particularly really shakes me up. Weak to *Earthquake*
Ironacilly, that thing is in the name of a place I like.
That place is only a bit newer than I am. *There is an earthquake in Magma Hideout in Mt. Chimney in Emerald - one generation after Raikou*_

Here's mine.

_I don't fear Dover's chalk,
In the hurricane I don't balk.
I'm just as long in the rising sun,
In the Pokethlon, I really can run._


----------



## M&F (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice try, rock-ground, but that isn't it.


----------



## Mai (Sep 20, 2010)

Kay, reviving this because it was fun. Hope it doesn't die. Here's some riddles, mostly easy.

It is in my heart to heal, don't you see?
Go on a rendezvous with me~
I'll attract you with my sweet kiss~
It'll be my charm and grace you'll miss~
I'm such a pretty pink
Some people think
That I'm the perfect gift
And they're right!

At dusk I drift off with my friends
But when night ends
I need to rest
And I'm best
When I ease my burdens

I'll spar with you, sure!
But I won't give you the cure
When I put you to sleep
And you're in deep
Because that's sure to happen
One hundred percent positive!


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 20, 2010)

The first is Luvdisc or Smoochum, and the second is Drifblim.

The third, hmmm... Breloom or Gallade?


----------



## Hogia (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope I'm still playing properly if I bring in a new riddle.

_High in the sky, I am seen only by those who are worthy.
Seven colours follow wherever I fly.
I may restore life to those who have lost all.
You need a feather to see me._

If that was too obvious, here's another:

_I fly over a frigid sea, chilling the air in my wake.
My home looks like a volcano.
My beak is grey, but sometimes brown.
My voice reflects my type._


----------



## Mai (Sep 20, 2010)

Pwnemon got all three right. Luvdisc, Driftblim, and Breloom.

The first one of Hogia's is Ho-oh, and guessing Lugia for the second. And yeah, you're free to bring in riddles any time. I think you were originally supposed to get a riddle to give one, but I don't mind. Does anyone else?

EDIT: I got a new riddle thought up. This one is bizarre, so I warned you.

Once in a while
My love's flower arrangement
And my ribbon dance
Will create a perfect performance
Until he evolved
My love was unrequited
But now
He wishes to dance
Yet I bid him goodbye 
As I meet a lovely psyduck
tres novecientos setenta nueve
ciento cinco
_Amor_...

_Yeah..._ *Slinks off*


----------



## Hogia (Sep 25, 2010)

dragonair said:


> The first one of Hogia's is Ho-oh, and guessing Lugia for the second.


Ho-Oh, yes. Lugia? No. Lugia lives in the sea, not on an island.


----------

